# Micro sword? Plant I.D. Question...



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Don't remember buying this one, looks like it might have hitchhiked in on a plant order. It's doing well in my low tech 18 Gal. shrimp tank.

Any idea's?

Thanks










The piece below was creeping along the substrate, and finally broke free.



























Need to clean up this tank a bit, just not sure how to plant this one 

Thanks...

Todd


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe a Lilaeopsis? Doesn't appear to have much root structure.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

That's what I was leaning towards but wasn't sure. Should I roll it up and plant it? Or is it better to section off 2-3 "leaves" and plant them spaced apart? 

I am going to make some room in my high light tank for this and see how it does. Anyone with experience scaping with this plant?


Thanks


Todd


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It will probably fill in faster if you split it up, but I'm kinda lazy and clump/roll runner-plants together.

-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a Lilaeopsis, but it is the smallest one I have ever seen!


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> It looks like a Lilaeopsis, but it is the smallest one I have ever seen!


Muhahahaha..... Just had to get that out...

My guess would be that if it is in fact on the small side, it would be due to the fact it is in a low light, no fert, shrimp tank. I think I will cut up some, roll others, and place them into my high tech and see how they do.

I am experimenting with 3 types of Riccia, U.G., and now Micro sword for low growing ground cover plants. Already figured out I didn't care for the Glosso, or H.M. . And still undecided with H.C.. I have a larger tank I am getting ready to switch over to.

Thanks guys for the info!

Todd


----------

